# Spanish Lessons



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi 

New to Spain and am looking for Spanish lessons for beginners in the Alicante city area. Any recommendations would be great

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaveInSpain said:


> Hi
> 
> New to Spain and am looking for Spanish lessons for beginners in the Alicante city area. Any recommendations would be great
> 
> ...


Hi! 

I'm also quite new to alicante city but I have a bit of Spanish. You would have to google Spanish classes for beginners though as I've only heard of learnin English for beginners here. Unless you're in the university? There are Spanish courses for beginners here but starting next week so you would have to wait until January.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks. I am not at the University. There does seem to be a few companies that do it (including the University). The problem for me is they all seem to only have classes during the day which is a bit difficult as I am working


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaveInSpain said:


> Thanks. I am not at the University. There does seem to be a few companies that do it (including the University). The problem for me is they all seem to only have classes during the day which is a bit difficult as I am working


Maybe you should look into intercambios(language exchange). It's usually free, you could help someone with English for them to help you with Spanish. Put up notices around the place if you don't see any. Ill update you if I find any. 

Another option is to ask in the city hall - ayuntamiento.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaveInSpain said:


> Thanks. I am not at the University. There does seem to be a few companies that do it (including the University). The problem for me is they all seem to only have classes during the day which is a bit difficult as I am working


If you Facebook search - language exchange alicante. Put up your notice there and you will see plenty of people looking to swap their Spanish for English in the evenings.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I used Conversation Exchange - Language learning with native speakers to find my conversation partner, and Clases particulares y Profesores particulares to find my Spanish teacher (this is also where I advertise as an English teacher)

Hope you find someone soon


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for your comments, I will investigate all these options


----------



## Emma** (Sep 28, 2013)

@goingtobcn

Thanks a lot for this info. The conversation exchange site is just what i was looking for!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Emma** said:


> @goingtobcn
> 
> Thanks a lot for this info. The conversation exchange site is just what i was looking for!



You're welcome  Hope you find someone soon - I had lots of people contact me and my conversation partner is lovely and very helpful for my Spanish!


----------



## Emma** (Sep 28, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> You're welcome  Hope you find someone soon - I had lots of people contact me and my conversation partner is lovely and very helpful for my Spanish!


Yes, it's almost overwhelming haha, los of people keep contacting me. Sure I will find someone


----------

